# RR: 150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Heifetz, Hendl (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










2.	Lin, Salonen (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1987)










3.	Neveu, Susskind (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1945)










4.	Kavakos, Vänskä (cond.), Lahti Symphony Orchestra (original & revised versions)	(1990)










5.	Oistrakh, Rozhdestvensky (cond.), USSR Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra	(1965)










6.	Oistrakh, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1959)










7.	Haendel, Berglund (cond.), Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra	(1975)










8.	Heifetz, Beecham (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1935)










9.	Mutter, Previn (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1995)










10.	Ferras, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Heifetz, Hendl (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
2.	Lin, Salonen (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1987)
3.	Neveu, Susskind (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1945)
4.	Kavakos, Vänskä (cond.), Lahti Symphony Orchestra (original & revised versions)	(1990)
5.	Oistrakh, Rozhdestvensky (cond.), USSR Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra	(1965)
6.	Oistrakh, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1959)
7.	Haendel, Berglund (cond.), Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra	(1975)
8.	Heifetz, Beecham (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1935)
9.	Mutter, Previn (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1995)
10.	Ferras, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

